# أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2007)

تمثال العذراء مريم فى بنجلاديش يبكى دماء






تمثال العذراء مريم الموجود بكاتدرائيه العذراء مريم فى ميناء "شيتا جونج"فى بنجلاديش  يبكى









تمثال العذراء مريم الذى يبكى دماء - ناجو - كوريا الجنوبية









تمثال العذراء مريم الباكية - البرتغال





العذراء الباكية - روكنجهام - أستراليا













​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

تمثال العذراء مريم فى أكيتا - اليابان (1973 - 1975)









أيقونة العذراء مريم التى تذرف دموع من زيت الميرون فى فلسطين -1998





تمثال العذراء مريم يبكى دماء فى كاليفورنيا






""أشفعى فينا أيتها الملكة البتول أمام ابنك الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا""​


----------



## مينا امير صبحى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

[VERY GOOD*:yahoo:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

رووووووووووووووعه يا جينا ...ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

ميرسى يا مينا على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

ميرسى يا دونا يا قمر
بركة وشفاعة العدرا تكون معاكى وتباركك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

بجد صور اكثر من رائعة ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

ميرسى يانانا يا قمر على مرورك 
بركة امنا العدرا مريم تكون معاكى
ومرة من نفسى بقى..اخدنا بركة يا نانا ياسكر​


----------



## طير المهاجر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

:yaka: بسم الله القوى:yaka: 


مرسى كتير على الصور الجميله وشفاعت ام النور تكون معنا الى الابد


----------



## 2winy ya yso3 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

sowar raw3aaaaaaaaaaa bgd ya ginajoojoo​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*



طير المهاجر قال:


> :yaka: بسم الله القوى:yaka:
> 
> 
> مرسى كتير على الصور الجميله وشفاعت ام النور تكون معنا الى الابد



ميرسى لمرورك وكل سنة وانت طيب ..بركة ام النور تكون معاك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*



2winy ya yso3 قال:


> sowar raw3aaaaaaaaaaa bgd ya ginajoojoo​



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
بركة امنا العدرا تكون معاك وتبارك حياتك​


----------



## the servant (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

جميلة جدا يا جينا بركة ام النور في صومها تكون معاكي ومع اسرتك امين


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

ميرسى جدا يا فراى على ردك الجميل
بركة العدرا ام النور تبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
رائعين جدا شفاعتك يا ام النور تكون معنا اجمعين 
__________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
بركة امنا العدرا تكون معاكى وتبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## نانسى سمير (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

سلام ونعمة ,,,
صور حلو اوى ربنا يبركك !!!:yaka::yaka:
 وشفاعة ام النور الطاهرة تكون معانا جميعا
:big29::36_22_26::big37:


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

شكرا يا جينا ربنا يباركك جميلة قوى الصور دىىىىى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*



نانسى سمير قال:


> سلام ونعمة ,,,
> صور حلو اوى ربنا يبركك !!!:yaka::yaka:
> وشفاعة ام النور الطاهرة تكون معانا جميعا
> :big29::36_22_26::big37:



ميرسى يا نانسى على مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك ببركة العدرا ام النور​


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> شكرا يا جينا ربنا يباركك جميلة قوى الصور دىىىىى​



ميرسى يا مرمر يا قمراية على ردك الجميل نورتى الموضوع
بركة ام النور ترعاكى وتباركك
وكل سنة وكلكو طيبين​


----------



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

صور فلى قمه الروعه 

ميرسى ليكى يا ginajoojoo

شفاعه ام النور تكون معنا امين​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

ميرسى يا كاندى يا قمر على كلامك الجميل
بركة العدرا تكون معاكى ومع اسرتك​


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

صور اكتر من روعه بس يا ريت نفكر هي العدرا بتبكي ليه؟


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*



abn_al_mse7 قال:


> صور اكتر من روعه بس يا ريت نفكر هي العدرا بتبكي ليه؟



اكيد بتبكى على خطايانا اللى زادت ..وعن بعدنا عن الرب يسوع وانشغالنا عنه..امين ربنا يغفر لنا خطايانا ويرحمنا كعظيم رحمته
ميرسى لمرورك ياابن المسيح .. ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Ave Maria (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

*شكرا لك على الصور


ولتكن بركة امنا العذراء معك على الدوام​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*



Ave Maria قال:


> *شكرا لك على الصور
> 
> 
> ولتكن بركة امنا العذراء معك على الدوام​*



ميرسى ليكى يا Ave Maria على مرورك الجميل..واهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى
بركة العدرا تكون معاكى..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## menaaa (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات وتماثيل للعذراء مريم تبكى*

*صور جميلة جدا وربنا يعوض تعبك وتعب خدمتك . و أذكرينا فى صلواتك .*


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لتعبك انا بحب العدرا اويييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الصور



وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير جينا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

ايقونات رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الايقونات

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليكي يا جينا
بركة صلوات امنا العدرا تكون معنا امين​*


----------

